# Recommendation for lessons Hampshire



## meleeka (15 June 2018)

Im looking for recommendations for a riding school in South Hampshire. I have ridden since a kid but havent done for the last 4 years, partly because of my zero confidence. I do have my own horse, but too scared to ride him. Hes wasted stood in a field and I need to up my game!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rhylis (30 June 2018)

What area of South Hampshire are you? I'm in a similar situation to you and have recently found a brilliant riding school which is helping my confidence hugely.


----------

